# New Poecilotheria Enclosure and Setup?



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hola 

I am planning on obtaining a pokie (most likely the rufilata) at mynlocal expo in a week or two. It is a juvenile, about 3-4", and I want to have the enclosure set up first. This will be a display T, so I want the cage to look decent  Can a juvie that small fit in my exoterra comfortably? To be honest, I want to keep rehousing to a minimum and just give it an adult enclosure to grow into. I have a 12x12x18 exoterra tall that I have spare. I really don't want to have to go and buy a smaller enclosure so would this work? Also, do they have any preferences for decor? I know many people say cork rounds are the way to go, but I'm not sure if this is true. 

Thanks, Abyss


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 2, 2016)

It will be fine but it wont utilize the whole enclosure so make sure you drop the feeders on its bark. They prefer cork tubes and slabs, Maybe some live/fake plants. Dont over-do it though or you will never see it.

I place feeder cockroaches on the bark tube my p.met uses and it climbs over it alerting my poec that food is there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 2, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> It will be fine but it wont utilize the whole enclosure so make sure you drop the feeders on its bark. They prefer cork tubes and slabs, Maybe some live/fake plants. Dont over-do it though or you will never see it.
> 
> I place feeder cockroaches on the bark tube my p.met uses and it climbs over it alerting my poec that food is there.


That was my plan. Make it semi simple so I can see it every once and a while and give it a huge slab or tube. Already put food at the entrance for my P. cam, so shouldn't be too terrible to do. I just don't want to rehouse ever


----------



## ledzeppelin (Nov 2, 2016)

I have something similar for my P. Regalis.. A cork tube, some fake plants, some dried moss glued on the tube to make it more realistic.. a water dish on the bottom.. etc. I would just suggest closing the tube on the other end if you feed roaches.. so things can crawl out only from the entrance.. This way uneaten prey won't crawl all over the enclosure.. especially faster roaches.. It will also help your spider find food.. Sometimes roaches just wander away from the spider if the T isn't quick enough. Then you're faced with the dilemma of sticking your hand in the enclosure with a pokie  At least I find it helpful.. I have major respect for their speed and their bite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 2, 2016)

ledzeppelin said:


> I have something similar for my P. Regalis.. A cork tube, some fake plants, some dried moss glued on the tube to make it more realistic.. a water dish on the bottom.. etc. I would just suggest closing the tube on the other end if you feed roaches.. so things can crawl out only from the entrance.. This way uneaten prey won't crawl all over the enclosure.. especially faster roaches.. It will also help your spider find food.. Sometimes roaches just wander away from the spider if the T isn't quick enough. Then you're faced with the dilemma of sticking your hand in the enclosure with a pokie  At least I find it helpful.. I have major respect for their speed and their bite


Never thought about it that way  Hope I can make the cage work well... only tank I have decorated for being pretty is my P. cam


----------



## ledzeppelin (Nov 2, 2016)

It'll be great  be sure to post pics when you're done


----------



## cold blood (Nov 2, 2016)

Its imperative that it has a good place to hide, people prefer these hollow cork pieces, and they look great and are quite functional, but don't feel as if they are necessary.   I refuse to pay through the nose for that expensive cork.   Leaned wood surrounded by plants is a perfectly acceptable alternative that will save you enough $ for a few extra ts, and I'd rather have more ts than fancy expensive wood.

Pokies are both fast, and great hunters, extra room will not be an issue for them, you most certainly do not have to give them any help feeding, if they're hungry, they will find the prey without any issue.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andy00 (Nov 2, 2016)

Someone on the boards shared these enclosures recently and they look great. I haven't used one yet but I might get one for my p Cambridgei. https://www.ebay.com/itm/112112715601

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 2, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Its imperative that it has a good place to hide, people prefer these hollow cork pieces, and they look great and are quite functional, but don't feel as if they are necessary.   I refuse to pay through the nose for that expensive cork.   Leaned wood surrounded by plants is a perfectly acceptable alternative that will save you enough $ for a few extra ts, and I'd rather have more ts than fancy expensive wood.
> 
> Pokies are both fast, and great hunters, extra room will not be an issue for them, you most certainly do not have to give them any help feeding, if they're hungry, they will find the prey without any issue.


Figured, but just want to make sure. My first pokie and I am super excited  Will need to pick it up at my local fair. Are there any retail stores that sell it?



Andy00 said:


> Someone on the boards shared these enclosures recently and they look great. I haven't used one yet but I might get one for my p Cambridgei. https://www.ebay.com/itm/112112715601


I really like those enclosures as well. Will probably end up slurging for my P. cam as well. I would use these for the pokie, but rufilata get 8"+. Don't want an angry pokie to get out during a rehouse


----------



## Andy00 (Nov 3, 2016)

They've got a few different sizes you could check out


----------



## cold blood (Nov 3, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Figured, but just want to make sure. My first pokie and I am super excited  Will need to pick it up at my local fair. Are there any retail stores that sell it?


Not sure what the "it" is referring to.  If its the pokie, check the classifieds.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 3, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Not sure what the "it" is referring to.  If its the pokie, check the classifieds.


Sorry, not clear. Already have the P. rufilata lined up, just need the bark from the expo. Nowhere else to get it near me.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 3, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Sorry, not clear. Already have the P. rufilata lined up, just need the bark from the expo. Nowhere else to get it near me.


Lies, I know where you live...plenty of lakes around to go find some driftwood.

If you want to drive into WI, you can go through my stash or I can take you to some prime hunting grounds, you could fill your trunk for free.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lol, tbh I don't really have the time to drive for hours out to find driftwood  All we have an hour drive's radius are very small artificial ponds or very small lakes and streams. Not sure if much driftwood would be therue, althogh I have never really looked. Any specific spots you know of? If I can get wood for free, then all the more money for T's


----------



## cold blood (Nov 3, 2016)

Lake Michigan....I'm an hour and 15 min from Schaumburg.   I drive twice that far to go fishing for a few hours.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Nov 3, 2016)

I had a dream yesterday night where I had all the T's I currently have, and a P. rufilata  Don't know why it appeared in my dream, but it made me want one a bit, lol. I've decided against any pokies though just IN CASE the even that one could escape and bite one of my already-terrified-of-me family members or my rats.
I personally don't like Exo-Terras because I hate glass because I'm a weak baby who can't lift for my life  

@cold blood Do you bake/boil the wood when you bring it home? And for how long/what temperature? I'm in need of bark for two arboreals very soon and my pet stores are so anti-arachnid, mostly only sell fish supplies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 3, 2016)

I rinse it, mainly to get the sand/dirt out of all the crevices, then I bake it to completely dry it.    250ish for 20-40 min, depending on the size of the wood.  You can actually smell when it gets dry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Nov 3, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I rinse it, mainly to get the sand/dirt out of all the crevices, then I bake it to completely dry it.    250ish for 20-40 min, depending on the size of the wood.  You can actually smell when it gets dry.


Thank you! That helps a ton  I know I'll still be worried about setting the house on fire, but that eases my mind a little about the process.


----------



## basin79 (Nov 3, 2016)

This is how I've got my pokies set up. A live plant and a large cork bark tube sunk into the bottom of the sub. The plants where the same size when I planted them. But the Subfusca was near the window and the sunlight obviously had a massive impact on it's plant. So I've swapped them around now and my Tigrinawesseli girl is near the window so her plant can catch up.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 4, 2016)

basin79 said:


> This is how I've got my pokies set up. A live plant and a large cork bark tube sunk into the bottom of the sub. The plants where the same size when I planted them. But the Subfusca was near the window and the sunlight obviously had a massive impact on it's plant. So I've swapped them around now and my Tigrinawesseli girl is near the window so her plant can catch up.
> 
> View attachment 224029
> View attachment 224030


Looks awesome! I just set up mine as a test, and will get pics when I get back home. It's just a plant in the corner with a slanted piece of bark right next to it. Looks alright, want it to be decently simple and I love your setup! Looks like the one I set up but with a better plant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 4, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Looks awesome! I just set up mine as a test, and will get pics when I get back home. It's just a plant in the corner with a slanted piece of bark right next to it. Looks alright, want it to be decently simple and I love your setup! Looks like the one I set up but with a better plant


I'm sure the plant will take off. Every now and again I put some Tokay gecko crap beneath the plant to give it a bit of a feed. No idea if it's doing anything.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 4, 2016)

basin79 said:


> I'm sure the plant will take off. Every now and again I put some Tokay gecko crap beneath the plant to give it a bit of a feed. No idea if it's doing anything.


I wouldn't add feces to a closed environment, you're asking for bugs IMO.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 4, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I wouldn't add feces to a closed environment, you're asking for bugs IMO.


I've got spring tails in there already. I'll do some reading up. Tah.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 4, 2016)

Here it is. Not quite sure if it is "good", but it will probably work. Just put 2 cork hides together to form a cork tube-like structure. Much less expensive than buying one for the huge tank  Also, the 2 aren't glued or anything. I just made sure they fit very tightly and against the side. I also added a fake plant on the side for more comfort. @basin79 , I know tou use live plants but I can't really go out and buy one unless I want to wait for the T another 1-2 months... lol. This should do, right? Need to get a nice acrylic piece for the lid that can lift, but overall it is basically done with nothing extra needing to be bought

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 4, 2016)

That looks to be the same size exo terra has my 2.

I've never used that type of wood before in a T enclosure but it looks the part. Just so long as the wood pieces can't seperate easily (wouldn't want the T to get a leg caught.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 4, 2016)

That looks like it will work just fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 5, 2016)

Just got her today! Looks like a female, thank god and is about 4"  She was a little small for the cage I set up, so I decided to downgrade her to a nice cage we found at only $20. She is great and already exploring. Can't wait until she settles in and eats  here are some pics of her and her enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Nov 5, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Just got her today! Looks like a female, thank god and is about 4"  She was a little small for the cage I set up, so I decided to downgrade her to a nice cage we found at only $20. She is great and already exploring. Can't wait until she settles in and eats  here are some pics of her and her enclosure.


Most likely gonna get fussed at about that screen lid

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 5, 2016)

Ghost56 said:


> Most likely gonna get fussed at about that screen lid


True, but I can't really change that now  Besides, I'm sure she will be fine. I understand the worries about screen, but if there are problems I will change immediatly. Don't quite have the resources to get and attach a new lid. Seems to be doing well though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Nov 5, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> True, but I can't really change that now  Besides, I'm sure she will be fine. I understand the worries about screen, but if there are problems I will change immediatly. Don't quite have the resources to get and attach a new lid. Seems to be doing well though


I personally have a screen lid on one of my arboreal tanks too (shhhhh, don't tell anyone ), and have never had a problem. It's not good regardless but I think it's more of a problem with terrestrials. Now I'm gonna get fussed at too .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 6, 2016)

All 4 of my arboreals are in exo terras so have screen lids. Never had a problem. My B.Smithi is also in an exo terra. Never had a problem with her either. I love exo's. On the larger ones (18" tall) I have 2 pieces of perspex cut to maintain a better temperature.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 6, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> True, but I can't really change that now  Besides, I'm sure she will be fine. I understand the worries about screen, but if there are problems I will change immediatly.


You can't afford to get a piece of acrylic? It's not THAT expensive. 

Why would you have a reactionary response instead of a proactive response?

What makes more sense, to ride around a motorcycle without a helmet and wait till one's head is potentially smashed open, OR get one before? I know that sounds like a common sense and CRAZY idea!!:wideyed:

For people that love tarantulas, I'm really surprised at the risks people are wiling to take w/their supposed cherished pets. :wideyed::wideyed::wideyed:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ghost56 said:


> I personally have a screen lid on one of my arboreal tanks too (shhhhh, don't tell anyone ), and have never had a problem. It's not good regardless but I think it's more of a problem with terrestrials. Now I'm gonna get fussed at too .


Before I knew better, I came home to find my A. metallica, you know of those "crazy" ARBOREAL Ts, hanging to the Exo Terra screen top. Once was enough.

The reactionary philosophy is beyond understanding. Might as well not wear seat belts if you haven't had an accident either while you're at it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost56 (Nov 6, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Before I knew better, I came home to find my A. metallica, you know of those "crazy" ARBOREAL Ts, hanging to the Exo Terra screen top. Once was enough.
> 
> The reactionary philosophy is beyond understanding. Might as well not wear seat belts if you haven't had an accident either while you're at it.


I've got a piece of acrylic sitting in the closet, just haven't gotten around to cutting and putting it on. I knew I was gonna get fussed at too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ghost56 said:


> I've got a piece of acrylic sitting in the closet, just haven't gotten around to cutting and putting it on. I knew I was gonna get fussed at too...


At least you're honest about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

